# Helmet question re: sizing



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok, it looks like I have a big head. I measured twice, and my girlfriend measured twice (and has been making fun of the size of my head ever since). We came up with 24 inches, which is between L and XL using the Bell helmet sizing chart.

Would you say I'm better off with a L or an XL?

FWIW, I'm looking at the Bell M2 because that seems to be a popular choice here.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

alee said:


> *Ok, it looks like I have a big head. I measured twice, and my girlfriend measured twice (and has been making fun of the size of my head ever since).*


Your avatar is to scale? :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Helmet question re: sizing*



[email protected] said:


> *Your avatar is to scale? :yikes: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Apparently so. :bawling:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

You should really go and try them on. It's possible that one may be too small and the next size up too large. There are people with Bell shaped heads, people with Bieffe shaped heads, and so on. You should be able to find threads here about how to be sure a helmet fits.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *You should really go and try them on. It's possible that one may be too small and the next size up too large. There are people with Bell shaped heads, people with Bieffe shaped heads, and so on. You should be able to find threads here about how to be sure a helmet fits. *


Yeah, I've been slowly reading through all the threads. I wonder if there's a good shop in NYC that I can visit... mail order sucks for things like this.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

alee said:


> *FWIW, I'm looking at the Bell M2 because that seems to be a popular choice here. *


I just ordered an M2 it should be here tomorrow 

I had a hard time with sizing also, if I were you I would go with the smaller of the two sizes....unless you just got a haircut, then you should go with the larger size :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Your head isn't that big.... mine is slightly bigger...  24 5/8... 

I have a Bell Sport III in XL.... fits very snug.... but not to the point that it's uncomfortable on me....

although the last time I was at track school, I was not able to use the headphone/mic that the instructors had.... no way to get my shades on AND use that thing at the same time.... 

I'd have to find some ear bud style ones like the CART and F1 guys use for me.... :dunno:

best if you find some shop near you to try on the helmets and see how they feel to you... then you know your size and can shop around....  Good luck!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Your head isn't that big.... mine is slightly bigger...  24 5/8... *


D'oh, looks like you've got a beach ball there. 

Since you're the only other grapefruit head here, if you were to speculate, do you think I'm better off with an XL or an L?

I am trying to find a shop close enough... since most people in NYC don't have cars, it's not easy to find a place to try them on.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:
 

> *D'oh, looks like you've got a beach ball there.
> 
> Since you're the only other grapefruit head here, if you were to speculate, do you think I'm better off with an XL or an L?
> 
> I am trying to find a shop close enough... since most people in NYC don't have cars, it's not easy to find a place to try them on. *


:rofl:

I think the sizing charts vary slightly for each manufacturer... 
an XL (if you get a BELL) might fit you fine and won't feel overly claustrophobic... my grapefruit is only slightly bigger than yours so I think you'd be okay with an XL and still be able to use the instructors headset/mic thing... you don't wear glasses right? or have contacts? when I wear my Ray-Bans, it's pretty tight in there...

I once tried on a Bieffe Predator in XL size and it felt real nice... my BELL is slightly more snug... but then according to the various helmet fitment guidelines, it sounds like the right one for me....

you may want to consider a neck collar too.... mine is the anatomical sparco one... I like to call it the mini-HANS device...  haha


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Al, FWIW...

My wife just measured my head. 24" even. I wear a Bell M2 sized M.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

You definitely should try before you buy. For example, my AGV/OMP is the right size (circumference-wise), but I have a wide pressure point on my forehead. Either my head is too narrow or the helmet is too round.

If you look at Arai's motorcycle helmet web page, they go on about how there are different head shapes. I have a "Long Oval"

http://www.araiamericas.com/product/shell_shapes.html


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Al, FWIW...
> 
> My wife just measured my head. 24" even. I wear a Bell M2 sized M. *


I measured 22" and ordered a small according to the sizing charts. Looks like I might be in trouble. 

You would post this after my helmet has shipped. I hope OG has a good return policy.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

bren said:


> *I measured 22" and ordered a small according to the sizing charts. Looks like I might be in trouble.
> 
> You would post this after my helmet has shipped. I hope OG has a good return policy. *


Don't know if they do or not. I bought mine there in person. At first, they put me in an XL and it was too loose. The L was too big, but close. If I didn't know how it should feel, I might have thought that the L was the right size. The M fits perfectly. The guy was kind of embarassed that he guessed two sizes off.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Yeah, like other people have said, you really have to try it on. Don't just order it through the mail. I was looking at a Bell M2 and a Bieffe Predator. My noggin is a svelte medium.  I forget which way it went, but the Bell and Bieffe felt a little different in terms of size (Maybe the Bieffe was smaller? :dunno: ) But I also found the Bieffe to be more comfortable and better shaped to my head. (Not to mention a little bit lighter and a little bit better constructed.) So try them on first!


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

There are soooo many jokes just waiting to be voiced in this thread, but I won't go there. 











OK, I lied.

Who'd have thought it? An asian guy with a big head.


----------

